# Lyft New Power Driver Bonus Requirements Chicago 2017



## Eloyin (Aug 5, 2016)

*20% Bonus*Acceptance 90% 35 Peak Rides 35 Total rides 75 
*10% Bonus *Acceptance 90% Peak Rides 25 required %50

This is they respond to the people after profiting from the Uber Trump protest, By squeezing the drivers even more by make them work longer hours and not being able to get an free day.
They increase their profit by getting lots of those shitty 1 mile line trips and forcing drivers to take them. ****ing cronies.

**** You Lyft. Take your pretend niceness in the ass.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Your requirements ain't bad for a metro area


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

In exchange for giving 75 rides of any length, some of which count as multiple rides you get:

A customer base 
A brand that maintains public goodwill 
Commercial vehicle insurance to protect the public from your actions
Verification of contact information and precise current location 
All billing and collections
A proven legal team to force municipalities to allow you to earn a living using the platform if you choose 
A physical damage policy on your own vehicle to limit your loss to $2500 even if your fault 
A large support team to assist you 24/7/365 with customer service or safety issues
The opportunity to easily transfer to other markets
A dynamic pricing structure to maximize earnings during events that riders are willing to pay 

All this for 5% fee with no minimum fee and no maximum earnings. I don't understand the complaints.


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Your requirements ain't bad for a metro area


 Are you serious???? I don't know which city you drive but in Chicago its almost impossible to hit 35 peak hr rides , unless you driving 16hrs a day every day.

Uber will benefit more from this decision, in my case atleast i know that i can't do 35 peak hr rides so i will b driviny uber too now and taking them up on the thr insentives. 
Now i don't have to drive exclusive for lyft
Don't have to pick line anymore 
During surge will most likely do uber just because i know how much surge i am getting bfr i accept rid.
In a way i feel free to pick n chose between uber n lyft now, untill now i was always picking lyft to do my Ride count during peak and non peak hrs . But now i don't have to worry about that . Only reason i was accepting line in my 2016 pathfinder was to meet the ride count so now fk no. 
Lyft is becoming more n more like uber everyday.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Check surge with second phone

I'm in socal, OC (suburbia by Los Angeles), we get the same numbers for 20% in the burbs --- which we end up doing in LA anyway --- and the city has far higher requirements.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Here is denvers requirement


----------



## 2CV750CC (Nov 18, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Here is denvers requirement
> 
> View attachment 107464
> 
> ...


interesting - your hours are so different



Eloyin said:


> *20% Bonus*Acceptance 90% 35 Peak Rides 35 Total rides 75
> *10% Bonus *Acceptance 90% Peak Rides 25 required %50
> 
> This is they respond to the people after profiting from the Uber Trump protest, By squeezing the drivers even more by make them work longer hours and not being able to get an free day.
> ...


you are still not as high as us

LA

35/55. 10%
40/85. 20%


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)

I wanna see someone beat SF requirements


----------



## 2CV750CC (Nov 18, 2015)

Greenie said:


> View attachment 107487
> I wanna see someone beat SF requirements


what are your peak times?

ours are Mo - Fr 8-10am
Fr 8pm - 3am
Sa 5 pm - 3am
Sun 9am - 12pm


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Eloyin (Aug 5, 2016)

Eloyin said:


> *20% Bonus*Acceptance 90% 35 Peak Rides 35 Total rides 75
> *10% Bonus *Acceptance 90% Peak Rides 25 required %50
> 
> This is they respond to the people after profiting from the Uber Trump protest, By squeezing the drivers even more by make them work longer hours and not being able to get an free day.
> ...





Eloyin said:


> *20% Bonus*Acceptance 90% 35 Peak Rides 35 Total rides 75
> *10% Bonus *Acceptance 90% Peak Rides 25 required %50
> 
> This is they respond to the people after profiting from the Uber Trump protest, By squeezing the drivers even more by make them work longer hours and not being able to get an free day.
> ...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

2CV750CC said:


> what are your peak times?
> 
> ours are Mo - Fr 8-10am
> Fr 8pm - 3am
> ...


Are those the NEW ones? Check they changed em



Greenie said:


> View attachment 107493


Hey that ain't even half bad....you got 50 hours of peaks in the week, nicely clustered

We got.... 33. With none bunched up anymore


----------



## 2CV750CC (Nov 18, 2015)

Greenie said:


> View attachment 107493


you have a ton more peak hours than us



Adieu said:


> Are those the NEW ones? Check they changed em
> 
> Hey that ain't even half bad....you got 50 hours of peaks in the week, nicely clustered
> 
> ...


your peak hours are quite different

we have 30 only


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)

Yeah but 70 peak ride requirement. 70!!!!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Greenie said:


> Yeah but 70 peak ride requirement. 70!!!!


Yeah, well our new "schedule" has 7 after-dark peak hours per week....SEVEN.

WTH am I supposed to do with 7 hours on a 35 ride requirement??????



Greenie said:


> Yeah but 70 peak ride requirement. 70!!!!


Also your tier 2-4 bonuses are all fairly good.... on the 10/20 system, only the 20 is ever worth chasing


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Yeah, well our new "schedule" has 7 after-dark peak hours per week....SEVEN.
> 
> WTH am I supposed to do with 7 hours on a 35 ride requirement??????
> 
> Also your tier 2-4 bonuses are all fairly good.... on the 10/20 system, only the 20 is ever worth chasing


It looks good until I tell on the old system I was consistently getting $700 a week in bonus.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

700? Consistently, nope, but been there done that...


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Out here in LA I know guys who regularly hit those bonuses. But since I generally can't drive in the mornings I never hit it. Missed it by 1 peak ride once. 1 freakin peak ride.


----------

